

Pastebin to hire staff to tackle hackers' 'sensitive' posts - doktrin
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-17544311

======
nthitz
Considering the none of the top posts on the Trending Pastes page contains any
source code, I'd say the site has drifted from it's original mission of "The
website is mainly used by programmers to store pieces of sources code or
configuration information"

However they state everyone is welcome to post any text, so they aren't
discriminating. Users are just mainly using their service for a different
purpose than they intended.

~~~
mcpherrinm
On the other hand, it seems most of the new public pastes are source code or
configuration.

I assume that anybody sharing code snippets via pastebin is using it in a
disposable way, since we have other places like github to share code in a more
robust way. Thus they never end up on the "Trending" page.

------
zitterbewegung
I'm beginning to think that this marks the point where people who post
'sensitive' information will start to move to other services.

------
jacobr
There is definitely room for a Pastebin-like service for plain text (blog
posts). When Pastebin had massive traffic from Anonymous posts, I considered
building something (I got blogb.in), but couldn't continue due to personal
reasons.

~~~
rglullis
<http://jottit.com>

------
rhizome
Even though not even mentioned in the story, I'm guessing he also got a visit
or two from The Man.

------
norswap
Jeroen Vader, only you could be so bold. (Sorry, couldn't help it.)

